# help with finding turkeys



## p jones (Apr 18, 2009)

hi i am hew to the site so hi to everyone went turkey hunting for first time last year had a blast did not kill one but heard them went this year same places not one turkey gobbled used owl call for locating them used different calls to try and get them to gobble nothing my qeestion is is there something i can do to get them to gobble other then what i have done i dont even know if there are any turkeys even close to were i am hunting they were there last year hicked up and down mountains for 4 days any one got any suggestions.. p jones


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They will always be close to water and big timber. Get out and scout - look for tracks and scratchings. You do NOT have to use an owl/crow call to get them to gobble. I do MUCH better when I do not use a locater call... that being said, I will use one when I have not heard a bird an hour after light. Good luck.


----------

